# So, which HD locals do ya'll think they will add next?



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

So, which market do ya'll think will be next? Do ya'll think we will have to wait until after the Olymipics? Or until the new sat lights up? What do ya'll think?


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Call me selfish, but I'm crossing my fingers for the Wichita Falls, TX - Lawton, OK market to get available ASAP. It's one of several markets whose HD local channels has been uplinked since the beginning of April.

I imagine Wichita Falls/Lawton and Sherman/Ada will probably become available at the same time. Maybe Waco, TX might get lit up as well.


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

Wichital Falls,Tx


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am looking for that Sherman/Ada myself, I hope you are right.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I just wonder if Sherman/Ada is going to be mirriored to 129? It shows to be testing on 61.5 but, with my recent HD upgrade they sent a 1000.2. I called before installation and they would not change it to a wing dish, I guess I will have to wait until the channels light up to see.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I hope spike and The Fox News Channel. These 2 and the availabilty of recieving my RSN Channels would make me a happy camper.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

It would be nice to have the HD versions of Fox News and Spike. However, this thread is about HD local channels and which local markets may be made available next (whenever E* gets around to it).


----------



## JBT (Jul 8, 2008)

I just hope they start moving further west like Tucson, AZ sooner than later ... My OTA signal sucks at my house.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I think those in Des Monies, IOWA are hoping to get their HD locals. :eek2:


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Bobby H said:


> It would be nice to have the HD versions of Fox News and Spike. However, this thread is about HD local channels and which local markets may be made available next (whenever E* gets around to it).


*Excuse me Mr. Boss man*; I did not read the title of the thread thoroughly.
:sure: 
Anyway, I would like to see my local market (Monroe, Louisiana/Eldorado, Arkansas market) go HD. The SD locals have poor PQ.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll tell ya who it won't be, Harrisburg pa, not soon, not this year, not on the horizon according to Dish


----------



## ICBM99 (Apr 4, 2007)

Call me selfish but I want to see the Odessa/Midland, TX DMA


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

> Excuse me Mr. Boss man; I did not read the title of the thread thoroughly.


Did I yell at you? No. It's not my fault you missed the title of the thread so don't bark at me.

I merely kept the thread from being hijacked into another completely different topic of discussion already covered in numerous other threads.


----------



## exegesis48 (Aug 8, 2007)

JBT said:


> I just hope they start moving further west like Tucson, AZ sooner than later ... My OTA signal sucks at my house.


If they get HD Locals in Tucson, then I might seriously consider switching back to Dish Network. Currently I am using a Tivo DVR on Comcast, and as much as I love the Tivo, I'm having pixelation issues that neither comcast or tivo claim responsibility for.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone know if they're planning on adding PBS HD locals? I have PBS-SD in Austin, it's broadcast OTA in HD and is HD on TWC, seems Dish should be passing that through.


----------



## sfabobby03 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm crossing my fingers for Tyler/Longview Tx.


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

I know it won't happen soon, but I wish they would light up Tulsa, OK DMA. It was on the list for 2006!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Many of the ones mentioned so far were to have been lit up on 7/30 per the last Retailer Chat. See the bottom of http://www.dishuser.org/hdlocal.htm

The western markets might be waiting for Ciel2 to be put in place at 129°. As for Tucson, it's on the map for 2008 and 119° 7s6 has been vacant since November.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been checking that HD Locals page on EKB every couple of days or so. That's the first time I've seen "7/30" listed as a specific target on those markets. Unless Raymie Humbert just hasn't got around to reporting the additions on EKB (which seems very unlikely) it looks like E* has simply missed those July 30 targets.


----------



## scandalous (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know what they'll add next, but I hope they add my market (El Paso, TX) D* recent HD locals list has El Paso, TX on there so hopefully E* will add it "soon".


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Actually, I'm under the impression that D* HD locals in a given market may hurt the chances of E* activating HD locals in the same market. It's almost like both D* and E* are trying not to overlap each other with redundant HD locals unless it's a really big market.

For example, D* has no presence at all for local channels in my market (Wichita Falls, TX - Lawton, OK). D* doesn't even offer SD locals there. Once E* lights up the HD locals for that market it will remain "the only game in town" for SD and HD satellite locals.

My parents and a few other relatives live in the Colorado Springs area. D* has SD locals there and has plans to add HD locals sometime this year. E* doesn't have Colorado Springs listed at all in any of its plans for HD locals expansion.

It's just a theory, but it seems kind of interesting in light of this new talk about a E* + D* merger. No need to have HD locals for a given market duplicated on 2 or more satellites if it really isn't needed in the long term.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

D* does not offer any locals for the Sherman/Ada market, and never have even in SD>


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Ft. Smith/Fayetteville Arkansas market. DMA 102. Dtv is adding these HD locals in October. I really hope Dish adds my HD locals too.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

Bangor, Maine..I do not see any mention any where..


----------



## JBT (Jul 8, 2008)

BobaBird said:


> Many of the ones mentioned so far were to have been lit up on 7/30 per the last Retailer Chat. See the bottom of *Need more than 5 posts to post URL*
> 
> The western markets might be waiting for Ciel2 to be put in place at 129°. As for Tucson, it's on the map for 2008 and 119° 7s6 has been vacant since November.


Where do you see Tucson on the map for getting them in 2008? The ekb website doesn't list any location in AZ getting locals at all...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

JBT said:


> Where do you see Tucson on the map for getting them in 2008?


It's on the poster at CES 2008 linked to from the EKB page. http://www.engadgethd.com/photos/dish-network-booth-tour/573426/

The dots for

El Paso,
Tucson,
Las Vegas and
Reno

are easy to identify. Also appears to be

Boise ID,
Missoula MT,
Great Falls MT,
Billings MT,
probably Bozeman MT though that one could be Pocatello/Idaho Falls.
Colorado Springs CO
Grand Junction CO
Casper WY
(unknown in NE Wyoming)
Rapid City SD
Fargo ND (uplinked to 61.5°)

Anyone want to identify the rest?


----------



## Hamp89 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm really hoping that Toledo, OH in the NW corner is one of those dots. It's hard to tell.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I think you could probably look at D* announced list for 2008 and probably mirror it with Dish. At least if dish is smart anyway.

Ken


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

It doesn't look like there was any mention of newly added HD locals in today's Dish Retailer Chat. I looks like E* missed the 7/30 target for adding those locals set in a previous retailer chat. It would be nice if I was wrong.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Dish Network, I can haz HD locals, plez?


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Anyone want to identify the rest?


My local area - La Crosse/Eau Clare, WI has a dot. And I think we are the last market in Wisconsin not to get HD locals yet.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

DustoMan said:


> My local area - La Crosse/Eau Clare, WI has a dot. And I think we are the last market in Wisconsin not to get HD locals yet.


Nope, Madison doesn't have them either.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

girdnerg said:


> I know it won't happen soon, but I wish they would light up Tulsa, OK DMA. It was on the list for 2006!!!!!!!!!!


++1 I hope they make good on that two year old promise


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

There's a note up on the EKB HD Locals page that says the 7 markets whose HD locals didn't light up on the 7/30 target date have now been pushed back to Fall '08.


----------



## todbnla (Aug 2, 2008)

What is the hold up with the *NEW ORLEANS, LA *market??
D* carries them now...


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

JeffN9 said:


> Nope, Madison doesn't have them either.


But at least they are sooner then mine. I'm pretty sure Madison was on the dealer slide for Fall.


----------



## Radner (Oct 24, 2005)

projectorguru said:


> I'll tell ya who it won't be, Harrisburg pa, not soon, not this year, not on the horizon according to Dish


Any particular reason why? I guess I will have to live with my OTA antenna pointing towards Baltimore.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

DustoMan said:


> But at least they are sooner then mine. I'm pretty sure Madison was on the dealer slide for Fall.


I had heard that they would be added sometime this summer. Summer goes until Sept. 21st though. 

I hope that they are not on the 61.5 satellite where they were being uplinked. I really do not want to add a wing dish.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't care if I have to add another "wing dish" on top of my roof to get HD locals. I just want my freaking HD locals already. Mechanical trash on the rooftop is a very secondary concern. I'll have 8 satellite dishes mounted on the roof if need be. If the neighbors get mad they can just stay mad and go pound on some sand. 

The HD locals for my market (Wichita Falls, TX and Lawton, OK) have been up-linked for something like half a year on the bird at 61.5° and just seem to get more and more delayed. Why up-link the market at all and consume bandwidth on the satellite if it isn't going to ultimately be used?

It looks like I'm not going to get squat for HD out of our local HD NBC affiliate in Wichita Falls. So maybe I'll just tune out of the Olympics completely. It doesn't look like the alternate channels flanking Universal HD are doing anything except waiting for basketball and soccer games. CNBC is still showing lots of stuff except anything in native HD. So why watch any NBC-affiliated channels at all?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> It's on the poster at CES 2008 linked to from the EKB page. http://www.engadgethd.com/photos/dish-network-booth-tour/573426/
> 
> The dots for
> 
> ...


The 2 in Louisiana would appear to be New Orleans ( on the list since 2006)
and Shreveport


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

dennispap said:


> The 2 in Louisiana would appear to be New Orleans ( on the list since 2006)
> and Shreveport


I think its Monroe, Louisiana intsead of Shreveport. 
Monroe is in North central Louisiana and Shreveport is on the Louisiana/Texas line in North Louisiana.
I live 90 miles from Shreveport and 30 miles from Monroe. 
Currently both are in my footprint with their SD locals.
I recieve Monroe locals BUT would "move" to Shreveport if they go HD first and are still in my spotbeam. Hopefully, another Dish will not be required.
I currently recieve 110,119 and 129 satellites.
The other "dot" is New Orleans.


----------



## DishSatUser (Aug 28, 2006)

What I'd like to see is the PBS HD Local station. Barring that, why not an HD National PBS feed?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I've lost interest as to when Vegas will be added. OTA is just fine... till we move to Pahrump. Then I might get more vocal. So many DMA's higher than us have been added already. we just feel abandoned.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

smackman said:


> I think its Monroe, Louisiana intsead of Shreveport.
> Monroe is in North central Louisiana and Shreveport is on the Louisiana/Texas line in North Louisiana.
> I live 90 miles from Shreveport and 30 miles from Monroe.
> Currently both are in my footprint with their SD locals.
> ...


 I have a feeling you would need a dish @ 61.5 for shreveport or monroe hd locals. Same with me in new orleans. Seems like all of the hd locals have been put on 61.5 recently. Eventually only 1 dish would be needed for the eastern arc setup, but who knows when that would be, or when the louisiana hd locals will get put on.


----------



## todbnla (Aug 2, 2008)

> but who knows when the louisiana hd locals will get put on.


I sent an email to echostar asking this exact question today, we will see what they say...I will post the reply.


----------



## HemiTy (Apr 2, 2007)

Springfield, Mo was on the list for Dec. 2006 and magically disappeared as if they where never there. I wish they would POOF them back before the end of the year, but as everyone likes to say it should be "soon".


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

How about some love for Indianapolis? That's the only reason I went with D*.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

One of the dots is Little Rock, Arkansas.

I called Dish Network last week and they confirmed that it would be turned on and show up in my menu by the end of August. I'm not holding my breath, but it is good to know they haven't forgotten us.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Good luck with that, because Little Rock hasn't even been uplinked yet. I have added LR to the future markets list.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Good luck with that, because Little Rock hasn't even been uplinked yet. I have added LR to the future markets list.


Got a link with a glossary of terms for satellite, such as uplink?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Check the EchoStar Knowledge Base Glossary which has all kinds of terms, other than 'uplink' that is (oops).

Uplinked basically means a signal is being sent to the satellite that is identified by the station name. (FTA receivers and TSReader software can see the entire "table of contents" and details about the signals as opposed to Dish receivers which are programmed only to show available channels in an EPG format.) It is not yet available to subscribers, and the actual content of the signal may or may not be the named station until it is.

If JohnH or James Long will fix or add to what I wrote, I'll add an entry to the glossary.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe we should rename this thread *So, which HD locals do ya'll think they will turn off first? * based on the info in the thread Dish: TV Stations Seeking 200% Fee Hike?


----------



## springdale_sam (Jan 14, 2006)

FT.Smith Fayetteville Ar. would be very nice. and Fox News for wife.


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

JBT said:


> I just hope they start moving further west like Tucson, AZ sooner than later ... My OTA signal sucks at my house.


my plug indoor doesnt pick up hd wise
cbs 21.1
mnt 21.2
27.1 abc
33 pbs 
harrisburg dma here


----------

